# Man caves



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's see everyones man caves. I searched and didn't find anything. Here's most of mine.

















































another jersey goes to the right of the tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking awesome lee!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in heaven I'm a die hard saints fan.....to bad for us this year gonna be disappointing.....but very nice collection 

the wetter the better


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> I'm in heaven I'm a die hard saints fan.....to bad for us this year gonna be disappointing.....but very nice collection
> 
> the wetter the better


Word is that Mr. Daniel has been throwing bombs in the OTA's. Vilma was out a lot last year too. No telling what may happen. Still have what like 3 weeks to sign Brees. Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just have the garage...

Tools on one side, Darts on the others.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Who dat!! Nice cave!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't have the luxury of using my garage lol. Gotta keep the Mrs toys in there. If the stinking neighborhood commission will ever act right I'll get to build a shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought man caves were just garages...fixed up for the "man only". That looks like a bachelor pad. Either way, that's definitely your space and looks great.


----------



## bildabo (Sep 7, 2010)

Man!......I really like that first pic of the autographed Brees jersey.....is that your photography assistant? :bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bildabo said:


> Man!......I really like that first pic of the autographed Brees jersey.....is that your photography assistant? :bigeyes:


:bigok: lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

bildabo said:


> Man!......I really like that first pic of the autographed Brees jersey.....is that your photography assistant? :bigeyes:


Bwahaha!!! Wondered how long it would take. She's pretty awesome. Loves football, drives a 2011 challenger r/t, and gets to carry a gun to work. Has also had some "enhancement" done. 

D, we have 4 rooms so I got to make one my own. The living room also has sports memorabilia in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Who Dat!

I'll take some pics of the house when I get back. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

True....WHODAT NATION!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

LM83 said:


> Bwahaha!!! Wondered how long it would take. She's pretty awesome. Loves football, drives a 2011 challenger r/t, and gets to carry a gun to work. Has also had some "enhancement" done.
> 
> D, we have 4 rooms so I got to make one my own. The living room also has sports memorabilia in it.
> 
> ...


She got a sister lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I figured I would bring this thread back up. Here is a pick of my shop / man cave.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i have my garage and i have a loft up stairs with a couch big screen and my ps3 with surrond sound for call of duty!!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finally went and got my work bench from my fathers shed.... Cleaned me out a spot to put it. Though the more I look at the pic it seems I need to clean off and organize those shelves too! lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Finally went and got my work bench from my fathers shed.... Cleaned me out a spot to put it. Though the more I look at the pic it seems I need to clean off and organize those shelves too! lol


Nice yoga calendar lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. I'm not real sure what is on there. It just came in the mail w/ some other crap and I thought, hey I'll hang it in the garage. Like I'll need to know what the date is out there haha! Thing is it rarely get's advanced on time. The other day I noticed it & it was 2 months behind :bigok:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh ye only date you need to know is Friday and Saturday lol. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Straighened up one shelf, and put my fan and speakers on the bench shelf so I can stay cool and listen to some tunes while I'm working. Old computer speakers work great w/ the iPhone and they were Free! lol


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a little disorganized right now but....
& my homemade lift.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Wish I had a man cave. I gotta build a shop soon


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

No pix but mine is just my garage. With a couch from the dumpster work bench and a cheap flat screen from the pawn shop on a home made roof mount. And my neighbors old concert speakers in each corner. Will be adding a stripper pole and bar soon.


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------

